# My LATEST Project.....



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

A few well known "trolls and/or flamers" on a number of poultry forums have given me a GREAT idea today....to start "My LATEST Project"!!!

So here it is;

I refuse to allow "trolls and/or flamers" who are coming over to the Chicken Forum (lately, because I'm not participating in their BYC nonsense) to take away the joy of HELPING others with their own poultry breeding projects!

Most of you who visit this forum will notice I post primarily in the section called "Breeds & Genetics" and the purpose for that is to simply help others with the knowledge I have picked up over the decades of breeding poultry. I'm still learning and I'm NOT the "interweb expert" so many folks like to claim they are at other sites! If I have something useful to add to a question I will do so without adding some "link" that you can usually find with a google search....my posts come from my own practical experience and if I offer my "opinion" that will always be noted in my comment.

So that's "My LATEST Project"....to help where I can and not allow the "trolls and/or flamers" to take away the JOY we have at the Chicken Forum's Breed & Genetics section!

My name is Jeff Lay, Co-Founder of the American Buckeye Club and Owner of Crains Run Ranch in Miamisburg, Ohio and I approve this message!

(PS - I hope the moderators/administrators will leave this post up as a warning to our "trolls & flamers" even when they are trying their level best to be subtle with their "trolling & flaming" excursions - The Chicken Forum is NOT the place!!!)


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice message. Since we can only be responsible for ourselves and our own experience, this seems a sensible way to go forward. Your contributions are valuable and it's good that you're not allowing the negative aspects of a global community effect your participation. Carry on my friend.


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

I read most posts and have found this community to be very civil and friendly. I hope we can continue this and keep the riff-raff out.

Every post has a Report Icon. Using that feature helps us a lot in helping keep things civil.


----------



## burchinflorida (May 6, 2014)

THANK YOU! I was beginning to get discouraged about breeding chickens due to said other forum flamers. Wish I would have found this site first. Would've saved me a lot of sorrow.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

BuckeyeChickens said:


> A few well known "trolls and/or flamers" on a number of poultry forums have given me a GREAT idea today....to start "My LATEST Project"!!!
> 
> So here it is;
> 
> ...


very well said Buckeye

put the "trolls and/or flamers" in a large pot & add some BBQ sauce 

my flock will then fall in love with them 

piglett


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

burchinflorida said:


> THANK YOU! I was beginning to get discouraged about breeding chickens due to said other forum flamers. Wish I would have found this site first. Would've saved me a lot of sorrow.


that "other" site can be a rough place

glad you found us Burchin


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

This is so very true. I know I have been a member at a few other forums, but this one is my favorite so far. Most folks here are like me and enjoy breeding the chickens, and enjoy the chickens as a part of the family rather then a show piece. I may be getting into game birds for show but I will still treat them the same as my little man every critter feathered or covered in fur on my land is treated like a part of my family, not like a show piece where folks can't touch it.

I think that is what bothers me the most with some folks on other forums, they treat the chickens like they are just for show, and nothing else. Even their kids can't go near them. Those same folks seem to be the know it alls.


----------

